# Kein Spaß mehr am zocken / brauche neues Spiel



## UNGCoolio (30. Juni 2013)

*Kein Spaß mehr am zocken / brauche neues Spiel*

Moin moin alle miteinander und hier auch mal mein erster Post. Der Titel sagt ja schon Einiges zu meinem "Problem".

Ich habe im Moment keinen richtigen Spaß mehr am zocken, vorallem langen zocken (vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich inzwischen mit fast 30 zu alt fürs zocken bin?! Glaube ich aber nicht  ). Ich brauche also eine Kaufberatung und werde dazu mal meine Interessen und Vorgaben posten und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen was das richtige für mich ist.

Was ich momentan spiele:
-Counterstrike: Source
-Diablo 3
-Formel 1 2012
-Grid 2
-War Thunder

Was ich suche:
-Singleplayer von mehr als 50 Stunden
-Großer gutbesuchter Multiplayer
-keine Pflicht in Teams zu spielen sondern man muss auch alleine weiterkommen (falls das jemand nicht versteht bei Battlefield 3 z.B. hat man alleine so gut wie keine Chance mal erster im Team zu werden wohingegen gut organisierte Squads einen riesen Vorteil haben)
-kein LoL
-kein Starcraft 2
-Multiplayer muss gutes Publicgefühl bieten = keine Vollidioten auf den Servern
-muss spontan gespielt werden können und eine "Session" darf nicht über 1 Stunde dauern
-Open World
-Genre: EGAL

Das wahrscheinlich nicht alle Kriterien zu erfüllen sind ist mir klar aber ich hoffe es gibt da irgendwas auf der großen weiten Welt von dem ich noch nicht gehört habe?!

Danke für eure Antworten vorab.


----------



## Piccolo676 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

naja für Singleplayer über 50 Stunden, open world und mal auch nur kurz für ne Runde kann ich dir ganz klar Skyrim empfehlen. Multiplayer hats keinen.

Da ich kein Multiplayer-Spieler bin kann ich dir für die anderen Punkte leider nciht weiter helfen.


----------



## UNGCoolio (30. Juni 2013)

Danke erstmal für die fixe Antwort. Skyrim hab ich schon, zocke es im Moment aber nicht.

Die Mischung zum Multiplayer sollte eigentlich schon vorhanden sein, da ich es auch mal mit Freunden online spielen will ... ich weiss das es eine ziemlich schwierige Gesamtmischung ist 

Diablo 3 ist eigentlich schon genau das richtige wenn es nich schon so ausgelutscht wäre


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht Borderlands 2 ? Das ist vom Prinzip ähnlich wie Diablo 3, aber aus Ego-Sicht shooterartig, und total durchgeknallt auf positive Art und Weise. Ist aber kein OpenWorld, aber im Multiplayer dann coop spielen soll richtig Laune machen (ich hab bisher nur Singleplayer gespielt)


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Juni 2013)

UNGCoolio schrieb:


> Was ich momentan spiele:
> -Counterstrike: Source
> -Diablo 3
> -Formel 1 2012
> ...


Immer wenn ich solche Listen sehe wie viele Spiele gleichzeitig gespielt werden, verwundert mich das sowieso. Jedenfalls ist es bei mir meistens so, dass ich in der Regel nur Lust darauf habe ein Spiel bzw. ein Genre mit einem Setting zu spielen, dieses ändert sich zwar auch, aber erst nach einer gewissen Zeit.

Aber die Probleme mit der Motivation fürs spielen habe ich trotzdem. Wenn du Lust auf ein Action-RPG mit einer sehr guten inszenierten Geschichte hast, empfehle ich Fable 3, ist aber schon älter.

War in letzter Zeit das einzige Spiel, bei dem ich Spaß hatte es zu spielen.
Es gibt ja massig Let's Play Videos wo man für sich selbst einen ganz guten Eindruck erlangen kann.


----------



## UNGCoolio (30. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß auch das 5-6 Spiele gleichzeitig eher kontraproduktiv sind aber ich kann mich nichtmehr so wie früher mehrere Stunden an einem Spiel begeistern. Keine Ahnung warum. Deswegen auch das wild gemischte Genre 

Selbst wenn ich mal n brandaktuelles Spiel eingestreut habe war die Motivation nach circa 10-20 Stunden Single+Multiplayer weg. Früher war es keine Seltenheit mal 10-20 Stunden am Wochenende zu zocken aber das klappt irgendwie nichtmehr.

Sind die Spiele von heute einfach nichtmehr so fesselnd oder liegts an mir?


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Juni 2013)

UNGCoolio schrieb:


> Sind die Spiele von heute einfach nichtmehr so fesselnd oder liegts an mir?


Ich glaube an beidem. 

Früher gab es natürlich auch viele schlechte Spiele, aber es gab von Zeit zu Zeit auch immer wieder absolute Ausnahmespiele.

Und es gab meiner Meinung nach insgesamt bei den Spielen eine Weiterentwicklung, die ist aber schon seit längerem außer bei Grafik und Technik nicht mehr zu sehen bzw. eher stagnierend.

Aber als 36 Jähriger kann ich dich schon einmal Vorwarnen, es wird immer schwerer sich zu motivieren, ich habe mindestens seit zwei Wochen nicht eine Sekunde gespielt.


----------



## Piccolo676 (30. Juni 2013)

Farcry 3 wär natürlich auch noch als großer Singelplayer zu empfehlen. wies da mit dem Multiplayer aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber der singelplayer hat mir sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Juni 2013)

@UNGCoolio. 

Tja da hast du wohl das selbe Problem wie ich auch  Vor Jahren noch, habe ich mich nach der Schule bzw. Arbeit total gefreut am PC stundenlang zu zocken - das war so um 2004 rum. Heute sieht das ganze anders aus. Die Arbeit wurde stressiger - Überstunden. Und PC spielen geht eigentlich nur am WE. Dort kommen dann viele andere Kleinigkeiten dazwischen, die irgendwie unter der Woche nicht machbar waren und jetzt halt wichtiger sind als PC zu spielen. Nun wenn ich dann mal doch dazu komme spiele ich gerne alte Spiele die mich an die Zeit erinnern, wo ich noch wirklich sehr ausgiebig PC gespielt habe. 

Also für mich immer wieder interessant: 

 - F.E.A.R. 1 inkl. der Addons 
 - Doom3 
 - Doom3 Resurrection of Evil 
 - Stalker 
 - Medal of Honor Allied Assault. 


Probier mal einen dieser Titel aus


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2013)

UNGCoolio schrieb:


> Moin moin alle miteinander und hier auch mal mein erster Post. Der Titel sagt ja schon Einiges zu meinem "Problem".
> 
> Ich habe im Moment keinen richtigen Spaß mehr am zocken, vorallem langen zocken (vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich inzwischen mit fast 30 zu alt fürs zocken bin?! Glaube ich aber nicht  ). Ich brauche also eine Kaufberatung und werde dazu mal meine Interessen und Vorgaben posten und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen was das richtige für mich ist.
> 
> ...


 
Zocke doch mal was älteres? Deine Wünsche sind nahezu unmöglich zu realisieren. Gerade das mit den Vollidioten auf den Servern. Wo sich Menschen aufhalten, gibt es auch Idioten. Das ist ein Naturgesetz.  

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir keine echte Empfehlung geben, weil deine Vorstellungen einfach doch sehr anspruchsvoll sind. ^^ 
Aber eine kleine Liste, in der die Spiele mindestens eine der Kriterien erfüllen, kann ich dir geben: 
- The Elder Scrolls 1-4
- Baldurs Gate 1-2
- Dragon Age Origins
- Rage
- FarCry 3
- Dark Souls (sofern du frustresistent genug bist)
- The Witcher 1-2
- Darksiders 2
- Gothic 1-3
MMOs: 
- WoW (etwas ausgelutscht, aber es ist kein Zeitfresser mehr, gut für zwischendurch)
- Guild Wars 2 (noch besser  )
- Age of Conan
- Herr der Ringe

Ja, die Liste besteht hauptsächlich aus RPGs. Aber einen SP von über 50h Spielzeit gibt es in anderen Genres fast nicht. Die paar Spiele könnte man sprichwörtlich an einer Hand abzählen. 

Wobei ich den Punkt, bezüglich der Teampflicht nicht nachvollziehen kann. Wenn ich im Multiplayer zocke, dann will ich doch mit anderen zusammen was reißen und nicht allein meine Stats pushen. Dann bleib lieber beim Singleplayer. Allein schon, weil du ja keine Idioten auf dem Server willst, was ja allein schon völlig unmöglich umzusetzen ist. ;D

Edit: Kleiner Tip: 
Spiele nicht einen so bunten Mix durcheinander. So ist es nur klar, dass dir die Motivation fehlt. 
Den Fehler habe ich zeitweise auch gemacht (wusste irgendwann gar nicht mehr, was ich nun spielen sollte) und dann erstmal einige Spiele von der Platte entfernt, bis ich eins durch hatte. Erst danach habe ich ein anderes weiter geführt. Lass dich mal ein wenig mehr auf Spiele ein. Spiele sind wie Freundinnen. Wenn du dich mit ihnen beschäftigst, zeigen sie dir den Himmel auf Erden.


----------



## UNGCoolio (1. Juli 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Punkt, bezüglich der Teampflicht nicht nachvollziehen kann. Wenn ich im Multiplayer zocke, dann will ich doch mit anderen zusammen was reißen und nicht allein meine Stats pushen. Dann bleib lieber beim Singleplayer. Allein schon, weil du ja keine Idioten auf dem Server willst, was ja allein schon völlig unmöglich umzusetzen ist. ;D


 
Dabei ging es mir ja nur um Spiele wo es quasi ohne funktionierendes Team nicht geht. Counterstrike spiele ich ja auch mit anderen zusammen, bin aber noch lange nicht so abhängig vom Rest des Teams wie beispielsweise bei Battlefield 3 um das Spielziel zu erreichen.


----------



## shippy74 (1. Juli 2013)

Also bei Open World kann ich dir FarCry3 empfehlen, hab ich gerade hinter mir, da kannst du entweder der Story folgen oder einfach nur ruumher  fahren/laufen/fliegen und Sachen sammeln bzw Tiere Jagen. Gab in letzter Zeit echt kein Spiel das mich wieder so an den PC gefesselt hat. Coop hat es auch und normalen MP wie ich gesehen hab.


----------



## stawacz (1. Juli 2013)

also ich zock derzeit auch guild wars 2 und weiss echt nich warum ich das so lang vor mir hergeschoben habe.is wirklich n superspiel,welches sich mmn deutlich von genrevertretern wie HdRO WoW usw abhebt.das könntest du dir mal anschauen


----------



## UNGCoolio (2. Juli 2013)

Achja und noch was vielleicht zum Thema Multiplayer:

Es darf KEIN Deathmatch sein ... da tummeln sich nurnoch die Kids und die die nicht verlieren können. Der Tod muss auch mal bestraft werden und nicht nach 5 Sekunden wieder ins Spielgeschehen eingegriffen werden. Deswegen habe ich auch relativ viele Stunden Day-Z gezockt. Das war auf Dauer leider zu verbuggt und es fehlte einfach Gamecontent ... es passierte einfach nix in dem Spiel ... leider ... ne geile Idee mit viel Potenzial.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Left 4 Dead 2? Das kannst du alleine mit Bots spielen, im Coop Modus oder 4 vs. 4, bei dem 4 Leute die Menschen spielen und die anderen 4 die Zombies. Allerdings wird da sehr viel Wert aufs Zusammenspiel gelegt und es ist kein Open-World Spiel.
Allgemein ist es aber sehr schwer, ein Spiel zu finden, welches man 50+ Stunden im Singleplayer UND Multiplayer spielen kann. Bei den meisten gibt es nur eines von beiden.


----------



## HotDogge (3. Juli 2013)

Spiel doch mal was Kleines im Netz -> ritterheerde.de


----------



## Spackoarzt (16. August 2013)

Spiel doch mal WoW an ich meine in deinem Beitrag nichts davon gelesen zu haben...

Vielleicht kann ich dir mit meinem Videos in meiner Signatur Lust an dem Spiel  bereiten... 
Ein 10 Tage Spielpass ist schließlich auch kostenlos...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens etwas helfen ...


----------



## DrDownlord (20. August 2013)

Wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt, aber kann es nur empfehlen; Guild Wars 2, ein MMO mit so einer intensiven Singleplayer-Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht gesehn. Du brauchst kein Team, da vor jedem Raid jm. noch nen Mitstreiter sucht und die Welt-Bosse werden auch gut gekloppt. Die Story ist wiederrum nahezu nur Einzelspieler. 

Left4Dead2 ist supi, natürlich kein Einzelspieler, aber kann man auch mal machen, da die Künstliche Intelligenz deiner Begleiter ihren Namen wahrlich verdient. 

Aller guten Dinge sind drei; Torchlight II ist ja wohl DIE Diablo-Alternative. Solltest du auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Durch Editor und Mod-Support ist das Thema Langzeitmotivation schon abgedeckt und es birgt halt dieses Diablo bekannte Suchtpotenzial.

Ich würde noch Cubeworld empfehlen, allerdings kommt da der Großteil der Motivation vom Spieler selbst, da es ein absolutes Sandkasten-RPG ist


----------



## blitzmax (23. August 2013)

Was ich immer sehr fesselnd finde/fande, ist die Assassin's Crees Reihe!

Es gibt auch einen Multiplayer ab dem 2 Teil ^^


----------



## Batze (26. August 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> - WoW (etwas ausgelutscht, aber es ist kein Zeitfresser mehr, gut für zwischendurch)


 
Hahahahahaha, selten so gelacht.

Ein Neuer brauch bis Max. Level schon mal gute 2-3 Monate (mit L 25er Gilde, Account Sachen und viel Erfahrung gehts natürlich schneller), wenn er es Ruhig angehen läst. Und erst ab da fängt das Zeitfressen und das Game ja erstmal so richtig an.

Mats besorgen für Berufe Food Flask u.s.w.
Ausrüstung in Inis besorgen damit man in lfr gehen kann.
Danach die ersten Raids angehen mit lfr Ausrüstung, falls man überhaupt reinkommt, mitgenommen wird.
Marken sammeln um damit shopen zu gehen.
Ruf farmen um überhaupt bei den Fraktionen shopen zu dürfen.
Gold farmen, ohne Gold geht in WoW nämlich gar nichts.
Nebenbei, als Neuling diverse Guides lesen (kostet auch Zeit) damit man überhaupt klar kommt mit seinem Char und im Endgame Konkurenzfähig ist.

u.s.w.

Von wegen kein Zeitfresser.

Selten so gelacht.


----------

